# Whats the best cold weather fishery in Florida?



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Where would you go if you knew it was going to be cold? Includes freshwater.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

In front of my house.  Anywhere that has shallow water adjacent to deep water in SouthWest Florida. Was throwing at Tarpon, big snook and reds yesterday, Even caught some and I was wearing my winter coat.


----------



## Brandon Alexander (Jun 6, 2017)

Experienced the Everglades for the first time in December. That is an incredible fishery with lots of opportunity out of the wind. 

The really clean water in and around Tampa Bay is awesome BUT it makes the red fishing really technical and challenging. Those fish don't move off the grass flats often. I've caught them tailing in 57 degree water and in 90 degree water in the same places. 

Probably my top 2 at this point. Got a lot of traveling to do still 😅


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Typically, I would say whitewater bay. I often look forward to the coldest days of the year to get up shallow to find all the large fish trying to warm up in the super shallow mud banks. However, I haven't found much of that this year. Usually the water has to be down to do so, but with the crazy amount of freshwater in the park, it's been tough to find the right conditions for those fish.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

As you know...its a little more complex than just temp...

I like cold days where there is deeper muddy bottom adjacent to clean sand and a tide that rises with the sun and the temperature. 

You can find that all over FL if you know the conditions and water...


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Brandon Alexander said:


> The really clean water in and around Tampa Bay is awesome BUT it makes the red fishing really technical and challenging.


_lol_ Yeah...I'd never advise anyone to consider Tampa as a "winter destination" for redfish on fly unless they just wanted to make things as difficult as possible.

And you forgot to mention the floating duck blinds we have to dodge in the winter.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

I would fish the canals in homestead, winter doesn’t seem to bother the peacock bass in those channels.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I’d be fishing a power plant discharge.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Megalops said:


> I’d be fishing a power plant discharge.


Yeah, but then you gotta compete with all the kooks chucking bait...


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

seams to be called Louisiana


----------



## CAPTAlexMoran (May 2, 2020)

timogleason said:


> In front of my house.  Anywhere that has shallow water adjacent to deep water in SouthWest Florida. Was throwing at Tarpon, big snook and reds yesterday, Even caught some and I was wearing my winter coat.


We can't all just buy one of our fishing spots as our forever home Tim!


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

paint it black said:


> Typically, I would say whitewater bay. I often look forward to the coldest days of the year to get up shallow to find all the large fish trying to warm up in the super shallow mud banks. However, I haven't found much of that this year. Usually the water has to be down to do so, but with the crazy amount of freshwater in the park, it's been tough to find the right conditions for those fish.


thats the main reason I was asking. Put slot of poling miles on in the glades the last few weeks and it’s been sparse. I’m going to try my hand at bass fishing Lake Toho.
I was kind of considering the Sabine area.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's a contrary view... When it's colder than it should be things slow down in shallow areas (understatement). As mentioned there are places in the interior of the 'glades where you can find fish after 10Am moving up onto very shallow coves with dark mud bottoms on very cold days - but that's on a sunny day and only with places that are sheltered from the wind (and that changes day to day..).

What I'd do (if I could afford it...) is a trip down to Key West when it's really cold and I'd want to book a trip with guides that specialize in wreck fishing (very shallow wrecks) with a fly rod. That winter fishery can be outstandiing and many years ago I knew guys in my fishing club that were hunting world records that made a point of doing it every year.

Many, many world records were set down there in the 70's and 80's... The fish... cobia, 'cudas, king mackeral, and that's just a start. Years ago I'd have recommended Ralph Delph, Bob Trosset, and others -nowadays it's their sons guiding those same waters. No you won't need a lightweight fly rod - and we're talking fish that a 12wt might not be enough for... How 'bout a monster amberjack on fly?

Of course while we're talking cold weather fishing... this week coming up the waters will get nice and warm down in my area (the interior of the 'glades) and the big tarpon will flood into places like Whitewater Bay. It should stay good until the next cold front drops water temps enough to get them scooting back out into the Gulf... until it warms up again...


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Freshwater rivers. St Johns for Shad, Bass and Crappie.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Saint Marks wilderness area temps 63 to 69 day time highs this week. Light winds around 5 knots.
Be some rain most days this week.

White Water Bay around 78 (highs) all week with winds 7 to 11, with chance of showers/ T-storms.

Go south young man...


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Well we caught nothing all day on Toho, but there was a MLF tournament going on so there were boats everywhere, got a hint from a kid at bass pros and went a different lake and slammed them! Now its just gunna get colder!


----------



## OED (Feb 26, 2019)

Golf course ponds! I scout the course ponds out on maps before booking a tee time. If you don't know then now you know.


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

The answer should be marsh fishing in LA or mountain trout in Ga.

All the fish in Fl have been caught


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

WC53 said:


> The answer should be marsh fishing in LA or mountain trout in Ga.
> 
> All the fish in Fl have been caught



Hitting the road in the AM, Louisiana bound! Then I am trying to plan a trip to north Georgia to kick off March. 

Meanwhile, WWB has been loaded with big free jumping tarpon while the temps have been warm. Temps dropped a bit today, so Idk how much longer they will remain.


----------

